# Airline Humor



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Remember it takes a college degree to fly a plane, but only a high school diploma to fix one; a reassurance to those of us who fly routinely in our jobs.



After every flight, UPS pilots fill out a form, called a 'gripe sheet,' which tells mechanics about problems with the aircraft. 

The mechanics correct the problems, document their repairs on the form, and then pilots review the gripe sheets before the next flight. 

Never let it be said that ground crews lack a sense of humor..... 

Here are some actual maintenance complaints submitted by UPS pilots (marked with a "P") and the solutions recorded by the maintenance engineers (marked with an "S"). 


By the way, UPS is the only major airline that has never, ever, had an accident. 

P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement. 
S: Almost replaced left inside main tire. 
* 
P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough. 
S: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft. 
* 
P: Something loose in ****pit 
S: Something tightened in ****pit 
* 
P: Dead bugs on windshield. 
S: Live bugs on back-order. 
* 
P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent 
S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground. 
* 
P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear. 
S: Evidence removed. 
* 
P: DME volume unbelievably loud. 
S: DME volume set to more believable level. 
* 
P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick. 
S: That's what friction locks are for. 
* 
P: IFF inoperative in OFF mode. 
S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode. 
* 
P: Suspected crack in windshield. 
S: Suspect you're right. 
* 
P: Number 3 engine missing. 
S: Engine found on right wing after brief search 
* 
P: Aircraft handles funny. (I love this one!) 
S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right and be serious. 
* 
P: Target radar hums. 
S: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics. 
* 
P: Mouse in ****pit. 
S: Cat installed. 
* 
And the best one for last 
* 
P: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer. 
S: Took hammer away from midget.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:rotfl: Oh man, those are good!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Now thats some funny shizz!! I even belly laughed on a couple... I had the pleasure of being a jet engine mechanic for the USAF and we would do similar things to our crew chiefs and pilots....good stuff longbow! ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'.....but I think Briar Patch's avatar is just as funny.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol: -_O- 

I liked the one about the #3 engine the best.


----------

